# hard-ons and catching out



## kidbob

Am i nge only one who gets horned enough to duck nge key hole on a train right after catching out???? just wondering if im nge only person who gets a stiffy from it lol


----------



## 1544c

haha. gross. don't let railfans catch you beatin' it on the train when you roll by...


----------



## iamwhatiam

friction on your dick + train grease = no bueno


----------



## crow jane

Thread Of The Year Award 2k13


----------



## streetsavvy

omg


----------



## kidbob

lmao....sorry about the auto corrections...lmao i didnt expect this many post lmao.....
it really does tho man,ever since i hoped my first unit,once i sat in the captains chair rolled me a spliffkin and felt that slack action right befor take off....i have to go run to the john and rub one out....cause well not to be a freak but the fucking trains are sexy bitches man.cold hearted unrelenting romance and danger and excitment........BOING!!!!!! BONER ALERT.....
am i really the only fucking one who gets their jollys off hopping a train?
or am i just the only one to admit it?


----------



## meathook

fucking on freight trains: difficulty level = expert


----------



## 1544c

expert? really? what do you mean? you must not have had a crew pack.
i've had a lot of sex on trains. put those paper towels and baby wipes to use


----------



## DoctorApocalypse

I'm sure a lot of people here have jacked off and/or fucked on trains before (I know I have), but the train being the thing that gets you off is something a bit more rare...


----------



## meathook

1544c said:


> expert? really? what do you mean? you must not have had a crew pack.
> i've had a lot of sex on trains. put those paper towels and baby wipes to use


 
i've only tried it out a few times, but more often than not for me it seems to lead to bruised knees, ass, head, and elbows, and once, a nasty UTI. maybe i'm just far too clumsy for such activities.


----------



## jeanniemarie19

Wow never tried it but I guess it wouldn't hurt to try it atleast once


----------



## kidbob

lmao im most pleased with your responses...wtg meathook....way to boss honesty,,HELL YAH,
um i think its the adrenaline i guess i dunno i have 3 harnesses can ride any where and i dunno...clickity clack a space bag and some crew packs and im doin dirty deeds done dirt cheap....lmao...the excitment.the cold steal.the respect and the dirt funk..the catching out and getting off (roflmao) mmmmm c'mere mama...lmao...... best hard on ever.better than x.just sayin


----------



## jeanniemarie19

kidbob said:


> lmao im most pleased with your responses...wtg meathook....way to boss honesty,,HELL YAH,
> um i think its the adrenaline i guess i dunno i have 3 harnesses can ride any where and i dunno...clickity clack a space bag and some crew packs and im doin dirty deeds done dirt cheap....lmao...the excitment.the cold steal.the respect and the dirt funk..the catching out and getting off (roflmao) mmmmm c'mere mama...lmao...... best hard on ever.better than x.just sayin


Well hell


----------



## kidbob

Smiley03


----------



## JOJO

kidbob said:


> lmao....sorry about the auto corrections...lmao i didnt expect this many post lmao.....
> it really does tho man,ever since i hoped my first unit,once i sat in the captains chair rolled me a spliffkin and felt that slack action right befor take off....i have to go run to the john and rub one out....cause well not to be a freak but the fucking trains are sexy bitches man.cold hearted unrelenting romance and danger and excitment........BOING!!!!!! BONER ALERT.....
> am i really the only fucking one who gets their jollys off hopping a train?
> or am i just the only one to admit it?


lol i do love the feeling of catching out on the fly i was so excited i smoked three cigs back to back.


----------



## Deleted member 125

sex on trains is just...well its fucking dirty man. i jacked off in a grainer hole once and used my underwear wrapped around my hand to avoid getting my actual hand on my dick because well, my hand was beyond filthy and i didnt want in my dick hole. but it wasnt because the train was making my dick hard. i love trains, but the day i start masturbating to trains is the day i give up.


----------



## eske silver

Baby wipes! Wooo!
I fucking swear by them on the road.
Walgreens, yo - two fer $5 
or free if you can makes looks preggos.


----------



## eske silver

P.s. I think @kidbob scared @streetsavvy away with this post, lol

Last comment ever:



streetsavvy said:


> omg


----------



## deleted user

this website never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## drewski

kidbob said:


> lmao....sorry about the auto corrections...lmao i didnt expect this many post lmao.....
> it really does tho man,ever since i hoped my first unit,once i sat in the captains chair rolled me a spliffkin and felt that slack action right befor take off....i have to go run to the john and rub one out....cause well not to be a freak but the fucking trains are sexy bitches man.cold hearted unrelenting romance and danger and excitment........BOING!!!!!! BONER ALERT.....
> am i really the only fucking one who gets their jollys off hopping a train?
> or am i just the only one to admit it?



This is the funniest thing I've ever read on stp and probably ever will. I just LOL'd so hard. Especially when I looked at your avatar. kidbob, I appreciate you. Fuck what people think (not that anyone is hatin' on you on here) but keep doin' your thing man LOL....


----------



## ilikesurreal

I fucked on top of a grainer then the train took off


----------



## shabti

kidbob said:


> lmao....sorry about the auto corrections...lmao i didnt expect this many post lmao.....
> it really does tho man,ever since i hoped my first unit,once i sat in the captains chair rolled me a spliffkin and felt that slack action right befor take off....i have to go run to the john and rub one out....cause well not to be a freak but the fucking trains are sexy bitches man.cold hearted unrelenting romance and danger and excitment........BOING!!!!!! BONER ALERT.....
> am i really the only fucking one who gets their jollys off hopping a train?
> or am i just the only one to admit it?


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA YES AS!


----------



## kidbob

lmao i doo FREQUANTLY LMAO!...na i aint worried about what others think,i cant help it the wanderlust makes my blunderbus go bang..lol


----------

